# move stuff from gmail to google apps



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2008)

hi all,

i m not sure if this has has been posted here before but i feel many do not know a workaround to move mails n stuff from your gmail account to your google apps account.

I didnt find any method while searching the net but thought of the following workaround and it worked fine.

1. Close all your mail applications (like Outlook or mobile device) from where you download your mails.
2. Get into your gmail account, goto *settings*, *Forwarding and POP/IMAP* and select 	Enable POP for all mail.
3. Get back to your google apps mail.
4. Enter the Gmail POP settings in your google Apps mail and all the mails and chats will be transferred from your gmail to your google Apps mail. It takes atleast 6 hours for 200 odd MB of mail. So you can calculate how long it would take for your a/c.
5. Contact list doesnt seem get transferred so you may have to do it manually by exporting it to excel and back to gppgle apps mail.

This method saves you the trouble of downloading mails to your HDD and uploading it agian.

Hope this helps.
@mods
Since i discovered this myself i m not posting any source. If you folks have already read it somewhere plz let me know.

thanks
iinfi


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 13, 2008)

I guess this is a follow-up to this post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84723 

Nice Idea  I didnt think we could use this feature to clone our accounts 

Infact I use this to fwd emails from all my blog domains to a single account

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3013/gapps1oh3.jpg



Let me add some screenshots to make this clear 

Settings > Accounts

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3117/gappsstep1gw4.jpg


Click on *Add Another Email Account* 

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/2401/gappsstep2qd9.jpg

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/9172/gappsstep3ye9.jpg


If you also want to send email through that another account 

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/1180/gappsstep4vf1.jpg


*img91.imageshack.us/img91/2695/gappsstep5gh2.jpg

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3241/gappsstep6fr0.jpg

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/8347/gappsstep7vm1.jpg

thats all! a new email account is added... you can add only upto 5 accounts  


as iinfi did we can clone our gmail accounts 

_


----------

